

Has Kim Jong-Un been assassinated? - ck2
http://www.forbes.com/sites/christopherhelman/2012/02/10/kim-jong-un-dead-thats-the-rumor/

======
jinushaun
New source is Twitter? How is this a story? Seems like everyday there is a
trending topic about a false report of a dead celebrity.

------
AznHisoka
There's a possibility he's been killed, and the comments there are decrying
the use of Kimchi to describe Asians as racist?

------
wkdown
Kim Jong-ul to receive an unordered list of successors. They may lean on Kim
Jong-em

------
mc32
On my first pass I read the title as "Kim Jung UnDead?"

Zombie Kim?

